# consistancy problems.



## silus (Jun 18, 2006)

Been playing golf for approx 18mths. I don't have an official handicap as yet but i would really like to get to single figures by the end of the season.
My main problem is with consistancy. My best 9 hole score on my local course is 39 (36 par) but my best 18 hole is in the high 80's. Sometimes i shoot a good front 9 others it's the back 9 i generally have a range session prior to playing, although my best golf was played without a warm up! I can't seem to pin it down why i blow hot and cold so much during a round. 
I occasionally shank the ball but my worst shot is with my short irons/wedges when i hit it very fat taking a hugh divot. 
does anyone have any advise on how i can improve my consistancy.

thanks 
silus


----------



## ou812 (May 15, 2006)

how often do you practice? I have a local park down the block from my house and in the evening I go down and just hit the ball from one side to the other this help me make solid contact with the ball! Depending where you live try to find a quite open field where you could simulate the course! I know it hard to master your shot, when you dont have a place to practice! you won't believe this I have a putting green by my house that nobody use's! it has two bunker I'm in heaven!!!!


----------



## MarylandGolfer (Apr 30, 2006)

Consistency...welcome to the game of golf


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Just keep plugging. 

Eventually, 85 will seem perfectly normal, so you won't get as nervous.

Then, 80 will seem perfectly normal, so you won't get as nervous.

Then, 75 will seem perfectly normal, so you won't get as nervous.

Read 'The Inner Game of Golf' if you get the chance. He explains it a lot better than I did.​


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Unfortunately I find myself falling into the same category you just described. Been doing some reading, Leadbetter, and he says that many times we lose our concentration. I find that at our course, 9 leads back to the club house, and most times people run in for a sandwich or pop or something and it breaks up the momemtum of the game. If your really grooving coming in on 9, you got to kick yourself in the butt to keep up the adrenelin. Also I guess at my age I just plain get pooped around 16/17 and then concentration really goes out the window. Suggestion, you got to stay focused.. do some practice swings until next tee off... or eat your Wheaties before going out.....


----------



## Aeriell (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Consistancy Problems*

Most people who favor their woods and have problems with irons do this because they are used to the sweeping motion necessary for using woods. Many chose to switch to hybrids because of this. However, all you really need to do is understand that when using irons, you need to take a downward blow. Sounds strange but in order to get the ball to fly better and gain proper loft with your wedges, you need to hit down on the ball. 

You might want to check this tip out as well:
Golf Medic | Improve Ball Striking, Distance, and Direction On Iron Shots

I hope this helps!


----------



## tkessel (Dec 28, 2006)

> I find that at our course, 9 leads back to the club house, and most times people run in for a sandwich or pop or something and it breaks up the momemtum of the game. If your really grooving coming in on 9, you got to kick yourself in the butt to keep up the adrenelin. Also I guess at my age I just plain get pooped around 16/17 and then concentration really goes out the window.


I have found that if I don't at least go to the bathroom after the front nine, at about hole twelve I'm looking for a tree to go behind, and definitely have lost my concentration as far as golf is concerned!


----------



## alj003 (Oct 22, 2006)

Try lining up with the ball out on the toe then take a full swing a lot of times this will cure your shanks without a lot of thought or mechanical processes. As for hitting fat the only thing I would suggest is that you aim to hit about an inch in front of the ball, I was always taught this, and eventually you will be striking down on the back of the ball with crisp accuracy


----------

